# wrong forum post



## Voadam (May 17, 2006)

Our forgotten heroes pbp game got posted in Story Hour by accident. Could a moderator shift it to the playing the game forum please? Thanks.


----------



## Piratecat (May 17, 2006)

Got it!


----------

